# Wild Boar Complaint



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Just finished up my install last night of my Wild Boar radiator relocate kit. The quality seems pretty good, and I really like the look.

But the customer service at Wild Boar is extremely **** poor. I had ordered my kit on Monday 4/8. By Thursday 4/11, I had not recieved any sort of notification that my order had been shipped. So I sent them an email asking for a status update and informing them I did not recieve any notifications. I promptly recieved an email saying, "Thanks for the heads up."????

So I sent another email Friday, asking if anything had been done. I recieved a reply email on Monday morning, 4/15, saying that UPS had lost my package and that they would be shipping me another one. I waited till that afternoon, and again still no confirmation email. 

So this time I called in that Monday afternoon. Luckily, I got a hold of someone, and it turns out they never even shipped my original order. The guy apologized, got it shipped, gave me a tracking number. It finally got here Friday, 4/19, almost 2 weeks after I placed my order.

And now in my kit, the heater hose they gave me is 1.0" ID. This works with the 2012 750i, but not the 650i. The '12 650i still has 3/4" ID hose. Instead of dealing with the hassle of Wild Boar replacing it, I just went and spent $10 at the auto parts store for some 3/4". But Wild Boar should know what the hell they're doing.

I sent Wild Boar another email venting my frustrations as a customer, and surprise....surprise.....nothing back from them.

So, if I were going to recommend my business to anyone, I would say DO NOT waste your money at Wild Boar just so you can save $20-40 versus some of the competitors. Spend a little extra cash and avoid the headache. I've dealt with RDC before, and their customer service is top notch. That's the route I probably should have gone.

UPDATE (7/17/2013):
After doing some field testing, the quality is just as much junk as the customer service. I've had a couple of slow roll-overs, and each time the longer supporting beam has bent. Also when driving at slow speeds on rough terrain, the entire unit vibrates about +/- 2 inches either direction. It's just not supported very well. So to reiterate, I would not go with a Wild Boar Radiator Relocate kit if you are in the market.

On my machine, it will serve it's purpose and I'll keep it. I really like the boar design on the front plate, but wish it was more rigid. Eventually I will have to replace this powdered coated tin, and then I will most definitely go with RDC.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

you arent the only one...i talk to john always the owner at wildboar when i call and it is always something...i have ordered quite a bit from them but def dont expect it anytime soon....i actually hear the lost package thing alot from people including myself, lost 2 of my packages apparentyl lol....their prices are good but they tell you stuff is in stock when in fact it isnt so therefore you gotta wait longer.....i still order some from them but have went other routes on ordering stuff you would think between me and my friends we have spent easily over 8k with them and he would be a bit better but i learned...... as far as rdc paul and the crew are awesome and customer service is top notch with me atleast but for wildboar dont feel bad my friend your not the only one


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've heard this same thing many times... no customer service, takes forever to get products, and anytime you ask you just get the run around, if you get anything at all.... 

We always suggest RDC. You can't beat the products, or the customer service...


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

My buddy waited almost 1
Month before his rdc kit came
In for his 12 brute had wrong hoses and fittings they were 3/4 not 1 like needed and had to make brackets to extend mount forward due to relocate hitting snorkels, he wishes we made his like I did


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Not calling you out, but some how I bet there's way more to that story than you're telling... I've never heard 1 single negative thing about RDC or his products.

Like, did he have something custom done? If so, yeah, custom designs are going to take a while longer.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

He had a Clemson paw cut out, he was
Told they only ship out when have more orders done not just one,
And when he called and complained about hoses they said 3/4 was right when it wasn't


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I ordered my wheels and tires from wild boar, will never do it again. I ordered got no emails or anything, only returned my email once but ignored my others


----------

